
There’s plenty of time for evolution (2010) - spzx
https://www.pnas.org/content/107/52/22454
======
spzx
Press release: [https://penntoday.upenn.edu/news/new-penn-mathematics-
resear...](https://penntoday.upenn.edu/news/new-penn-mathematics-research-
proves-there-s-plenty-time-evolution)

